# 2008 Azonic Steelhead frame builds??



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

Anyone have a build on the 2008 Steelhead frame? Please post up some pics!

i am thinking about building up a DJ frame. I am too old and too clyde to do any DJ, but I just got my 6 year old into bmx racing and want to put something fun together to ride on the track with him. Currently i ride XC, have a karate monkey and a rigid SS built up on an old trek 4300 frame someone gave me. 

Current plan is to buy a DJ frame and move the (mostly XC) parts over to the DJ frame. Not looking to get any big air here, just want something i can manual and get a little air perhaps on the track. 

Was pretty well sold on getting a ToP, but now am reducing the budget and checking out the azonic steelhead frame, 08 model. Don't see much on this one...


----------



## neabailey (Apr 4, 2008)

I've got one. I'll have to wait till tomorrow to post pics though (Wife's out of town and has the camera). I love it. It's easier to manual than my Kink Freebird.(bmx)


----------



## neabailey (Apr 4, 2008)

Here it is. As you can see it's a bit of a change from past years. I go it brand new for $168, couldn't say no to that. Then I swaped the parts off my old bike. Right now this is my everything bike. Once I have another, this will go to single speed and probably a rigid. In the mean time I'm looking for a for with ajustable travel. ATA,TALAS, or U-turn.
View attachment 380655


----------



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

sweet.... thanks. how did you get such a good deal on the 08 frame? I see the 07's on sale for like $149 on pricepoint, no such luck on the 08s


----------



## neabailey (Apr 4, 2008)

I found it on ebay. The seller had quite a few of them, but I checked and they are all gone. I emailed him to see if he's getting anymore soon. I'll let you know what he say's. I was really skeptical at first, but when I got it it was perfectly packed in an un-opened azonic box. And when I took it out and inspected it, it perfectly fine. I've seen some complain about Azonic's not being built straight but mine was fine.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

theres a video somewhere on here of i kid spapping the headtube off his steelhead


----------



## neabailey (Apr 4, 2008)

The new gusset on the 08 wraps around the head tube and attaches to both sides of the down tube. In any case Google snap and any bike frame and theres footage or pics of broken bikes. I've been riding for 12 years and have had one snaped frame and it was aluminum. I'm not worried about it. And for Dropthehammer's intended app he shouldn't be either.

Dropthehammer, In the email I asked if they would be getting any more 08 Steelheads, and this was the reply
"HI. SORRY, THOSE ARE SOLD OUT. THANKS, BRENT." Not exactly the answer to the Q but...sorry.


----------



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for checking. Can't wait to get mine built up. Frame should be in tomorrow.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

I just built one up set up for dirtjumping, but will have to post pics up tomorrow. It came out great for a budget build!


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Tharr she be....


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Not incredibly long chainstays, but in a world of 14.5 stays, that aren't exactly tight. However, the frame is capable of being used for a variety of different applications.

The only reason I'd like to sell my older (first gen) Steelhead is that the frame is weigh heavy and I'd like to move to a 24" specific BMXMTB


----------



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

that looks so sweet..... can you list out the build components??? 

LBS called, my frame arrived today. My headset, seatpost and stem are on the way - the only things missing to get it rideable. I've got a deity bar and a raceface diabolus bar, trying to decide which to put on. stem is diabolus as well, so i will probably use matching stem and bar.

Fork will be a rigid for now. Want to put suspension on it at some point, not sure which way to go there yet.


----------



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

Picked up the 08 Pro XL frame today. First thing i did was grab the heat gun and remove all the stickers. Probably would have left them on, but the "steelhead" stickers on the chainstay were peeling off out of the box, and after removing them, i just kept on going. Now she's just a sleek flat black.... 

Installed the thomson post and pure v saddle tonight. Waiting on the stem to finish the rest...


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Specs are as follows:
'08 Steelhead frame
'05 (new) Manitou Sherman Firefly
FSA The Pig DH headset
Hussefelt stem
FSA Gravity Maximus bars
Mutiny grips
Deity FR saddle
Sette Venn seatpost
Profile Racing seatpost clamp
Shimano XT cranks
Wellgo MG1 pedals
KMC Z9000 chain
Avid Speed Dial 7 lever w/ BB7 caliper
Pricepoint single speed kit
Transition Revolution wheels
Schwalbe Table Top tires

She tips the scales at a cool 30.73 lbs -- not bad for a 7 lb frame on a budget! I will be working on cutting it down more hopefully to get her in the 27-28 lb range in the future.

Sorry for the wait, I forgot about this thread.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

coiler8 said:


> Specs are as follows:
> '08 Steelhead frame
> '05 (new) Manitou Sherman Firefly
> FSA The Pig DH headset
> ...


I realised the trucks on the back of your ramp... I never thought of that...


----------



## bigv (May 2, 2008)

-.---.- said:


> I realised the trucks on the back of your ramp... I never thought of that...


ha! that is pretty smart. im gonna slap a set on my ramp.


----------



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

Looking for wheels for my build.... Transition Revolution or Azonic Outlaw? Need 20mm thru axle on the front. Would be nice if wheels would support dropouts or thru axle.


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

are they still made of steel? kinda looks aluminum


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Yep they're steel... I think..hehe


----------



## allsk8sno (Apr 9, 2005)

Ok so i have a question for owners here, what is the minimum chainstay length?? i am guessing the listed 16.5 is nominal...also anyone weight the frame for an accurate wt by itself?? I'm looking at building up one of these (all stealth black) should be fun!!


----------



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

I just finished my (initial) build. I have the Pro XL frame and it weighed in at just over 6lbs nekked. I went for the all black myself and I am really liking the way it looks. Ended up removing all the frame stickers, looks sleek.

Just came in from the post build ride (1:30am). First time ever on a DJ bike. Sure does feel different than my XC bike...


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

I wish I wrote down the weight of the frame cause now I'm stressing the memory haha!
I think after I removed the V-brake mounts my normal size (not XL) frame was 6.73 lbs....

I THINK...


----------



## allsk8sno (Apr 9, 2005)

Got my frame. but i wasn't happy with black...


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

That's an awesome paintjob dude!


----------



## Pkay (Aug 2, 2008)

Has anybody tried running 24" wheels and rigid forks on the Steelhead? Hows the geometry? Especially the bottom bracket height, is it high enough?


----------



## allsk8sno (Apr 9, 2005)

thanks for the kind words. i just used a sponge and dabbed it on, i still have to let it cure nicely than i'mm gonna put a couple coats of clear on there to protect it.

as far as 24" wheels and rigid, i would say it will feel pretty good, the bb isn't horribly low like the P bikes and the front end isn't so terribly steep...and you'll want it steep anyways for rigid.

i would try it out if i had 24" wheels, but just subtract an inch from the bb height and adjust HA for fork height


----------



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

Just about finished. Have a set of Outlaws on the way in gray anodized. Also need to get a real crankset one of these days. Have a DJ3 with 20mm axle going on when the wheels arrive. The rigid fork off my karate monkey has been the placeholder.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

The Steelhead looks like a sweet frame to build up at the price it's at.

Anyone know if, say, an $800 build is doable?


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

it scares me to think of hitting djs with that fork. yikes.


----------



## allsk8sno (Apr 9, 2005)

Finally built









it still needs a few things...such as another bb spacer...hence the boomerang, it will be gone soon. Tires...the front is an intense =3-4lbs...pedals are 800g and getting replaced as well

wt as it sits is 34.5 lbs

after the changes shoulb be 31 or so easy


----------



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

Progress. Installed Outlaw wheelset and DJ3 fork. Now weakest link is crankset but I am going to use this one for now.


----------



## nvrthnktwce (Feb 1, 2008)

you should probably tighten that chain up


----------



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

Probably so. Had some problems with the surly tuggnut and QR skewer in the back. A couple of hard brakes and i bent the skewer and the tuggnut screw. I guess this is a common problem with some tensioner configurations, especially with skewers.

For now I've removed the tuggnut and installed a thru axle (from azonic adapted to fit 10mm dropouts). This seems to be a bit more robust, but still have problems keeping the chain tensioned.

The DJ3 fork is another issue. There is about 1/8 inch of complete slop at the beginning of the rebound. Riding it around you can feel that clunking, i hate it. Seriously considering going with a rigid fork like the DMR trailblade 2.

My intended use for this rig is riding the BMX track with my son. I don't see any real DJ in its future, with me on it anyway.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

just found out about the steelhead frame, initially looking at a sc chameleon or indentiti 666s... but the steelhead is exactly what i need and cheaper!
where can you get the 08s??? and should I go with a pro or pro xl, I am about 6' and weigh in under 200 lbs.


----------



## nvrthnktwce (Feb 1, 2008)

ive seen lots of 08s on ebay lately actually
for about 250

Pricepoint sells 07s for 150 though : D


----------



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

I ordered mine thru my lbs. Someone else on here scored an 08 frame for 150 off ebay earlier this year. Mine wasn't so cheap.

Dont know what to tell you about size. i am 6'4" so the pro xl choice was easy.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

ok thanks, ya i just made a bid on a 08 steelhead on ebay, its a 15 inch.
is 13 pro and 15 proxl??????

my lbs said they couldnt get it, bastards


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

btw, drop the hammer, how do you like that fsa crankset? i considered it for the 135 pricetag on bluesky, but i would rather get some shimano cranks and a tough bb. any advice?


----------



## ElTacoNegro (Jul 22, 2007)

coiler, your bike is extremely sexy!!

are those 26 in wheels?


----------



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

On the FSA crankset. It came off an XC singlespeed project i had built up for a short time. It works fine for that purpose, have not had any trouble with it.

I built up this Steelhead to ride bmx gate practice with my 7 year old... so far the cranks are adequate for this purpose. Given my height and weight, should i decide to race this bike in bmx cruiser class, or if i were planning to jump at all, i will be upgrading to a downhill or DJ specific crankset, "read bulletproof".


----------



## mfDB (Oct 21, 2008)

*Seatpost Clamp size*

Nice Steelheads...they're looking good. I like that blue paint job.

I have an XL that looks a lot like dropthehammers bike..I'm definetly peeling off the stikers.

I need a new seatpost clamp - what size are you guys using?? 29.8?
btw - i have a non-QR with a broken bolt and a coke can shim.....:nono:

Thanks


----------



## mfDB (Oct 21, 2008)

Nevermind about the seatpost clamp. I emailed Azonic and the quickly repied that it is a 29.8mm clamp.


----------



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

seems to me i used a 30mm. close enough.


----------



## bikegeekjames (Apr 19, 2007)

I just picked up an '07 for real cheap. Ordered the parts and am so stoked.
Any ideas on what the differences between the '07 and '08s are? 
I surfed around and couldn't find any.


----------



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

There was a geometry change from 07 to 08.

07 frame:










08 frame:


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

ElTacoNegro said:


> coiler, your bike is extremely sexy!!
> 
> are those 26 in wheels?


Thanks man, unfortunately the bike got jacked just a few weeks after I built it up...:madman: [email protected] ghey if you ask me.

They were Transition Revolutions, so yes, 26" wheels.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

1st: drop the hammer, thanks for the chart, i saw that already, unfortunately the one i bid for on ebay claims a 22inch top tube and a 15 inch frame size... so potentially i assume it could be a pro or pro xl until i get futher confirmation from the seller...and ya i bid for the 08 model thanks for those final comparison pictures i was able to identify it
2nd: shitty beans for coiler8 thats sucks wang because that bike is nice! ill be building mine up to ride here in santa cruz, so ill most likely be riding with two chains if it needs to be locked up somewhere.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

also, coiler8, howd you get just the shimano xt crank arms? thru your lbs?


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

I actually bought them used. They're the older model Hollowtech 1 version without the external bottom bracket. Sorry if that doesn't help.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

ya i figured its a fortune for them new, so ima stick to finding some raceface dh cranks or some saints used from pinkbike/ebay


----------



## ElTacoNegro (Jul 22, 2007)

coiler8 said:


> Thanks man, unfortunately the bike got jacked just a few weeks after I built it up...:madman: [email protected] ghey if you ask me.
> 
> They were Transition Revolutions, so yes, 26" wheels.


man i'm really sorry to hear that. thats kinda what i was thinkin would happen if i built something that nice and rode it around frequently.

did they break a lock?


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah it was locked up and everything. For my next build I'm thinking of a much lower key color scheme as to not draw attention to it...


----------



## ElTacoNegro (Jul 22, 2007)

what kinda lock was it?


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

dropthehammer said:


> Probably so. Had some problems with the surly tuggnut and QR skewer in the back. A couple of hard brakes and i bent the skewer and the tuggnut screw. I guess this is a common problem with some tensioner configurations, especially with skewers.
> 
> For now I've removed the tuggnut and installed a thru axle (from azonic adapted to fit 10mm dropouts). This seems to be a bit more robust, but still have problems keeping the chain tensioned.
> 
> ...


 I'm runnin the same rear axle config on my sanchez and had no problemwith redline/diamondback tensioners

on the cranks i would go with any bmx cromo cranks if ur looking for cheap and strong.


----------



## rushmode (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi. I'm about to build a new bike around this frame. Can I know it's weight? Thanks


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

My Pro frame (non XL) with V-Brake mounts removed came in at 6.8_ (Forget last digit)
This was a while back, but I think it was somewhere around there.


----------



## HirscH (Sep 23, 2008)

great stealhead guys I have a 05 steelhead build that Im allmost done with. One question what sized BB 68X113 or 68x118.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

I won the ebay steelhead frame that I was bidding on, got it for 127 shipped.
next ordered some parts
Sunline V1 Handlebar
FSA The Pig Headset
Funn Rippa Stem
Sunline Lock-on Waffle Grips
Race Face Evolve Seatpost
WTB Pure V Seat
WTB Graffiti SF 2.2 Tire (for Rear)
Maxxis Holy Roller 2.2 Tire (for Front)
*FSA Gap Mega Exo Crankset (this is my only part in question, can i convert this to *single *speed use? and is it good for a dj setup?)
*http://www.blueskycycling.com/view_product.php?pid=5437

my final question is about the single speed aspect, running those cranks, what chain would i want to get, also what sort of sprocket in the rear do i need, i plan to use the azonic outlaws, and an trying to figure out what i need. i like the idea of a chain tug, rather then a tensioner, but not sure where to find one other then for a track road bike


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

have been looking at forks aswell. i found 2 manitou sherman jumpers that have been lowered to 80mm, and i can probably find them for around $120 shipped.
should i be looking for something different?
i found a 2006 marz dj3 that is practically new, i was going to offer him 120?
any ideas?
the fork needs to be through axle


----------



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

Seems a little rich for a DJ3. When i was looking you could get an 07 with 20mm TA for around 90 on ebay. 

I am not overly impressed with mine, its a new 07 20mm and i do not even jump it.

Currently looking for a DMR trailblade 2


----------



## mtnbikinggolfer (Aug 4, 2008)

*2007*

the 2007 in army green is a nice, cheap build. I used the fork off my old bike and painted it to match to frame. I'll get some pictures of it up soon


----------



## mtnbikinggolfer (Aug 4, 2008)

mtnbikinggolfer said:


> the 2007 in army green is a nice, cheap build. I used the fork off my old bike and painted it to match to frame. I'll get some pictures of it up soon


here are the pictures. they are only taken by a cell phone. ill get some with a camera


----------



## bikegeekjames (Apr 19, 2007)

Just built up my steelhead..

pics to follow...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i've built mine up with several configurations over the past few months. as it sits right now, i have a lowered '03 z1 fr sl (100mm), king classic/syncros dps32 w/ table top tire up front, spec. hub/mavic 729 w/ table top in the rear, saint cranks, easton ea30 bars, nemesis project stem, thomson seatpost, bb7 w/140mm rotor and nokon housing and kona jackshit primo pedals. i'll also be adding an mrp taco guide. pics soon.


----------



## bikegeekjames (Apr 19, 2007)

i like the taco idea. 
I went with white Sun Ringle Equalizer rims for mine (its the flat black frame, with an Argyle 318, so it lokks rockin')
If i can ever figure out how to post pictures on here, then i'd show all the Steelhead lovers...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i've shaved all the cable stops except for rear brake and i've chopped the seat tube down about an inch. i'm getting ready to paint it this spring.

here she is as she currently sits - plenty to be done:


----------



## Azonicos (Dec 9, 2008)

*hi*

hi i have azonic steelhead and it's wooow i love them


----------



## slevin2313 (Feb 18, 2009)

i just ordered a 08 por xl steelhead with outlaws and i am doing a complete build and looking for some good cranks and BB?? you guys have any good suggestions?


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

ive got a 06 steelhead, with 09 outlaws, and the 08 saint cranks. if i was you, look on ebay for saint cranks, or classifieds because they're sweet set. I had fsa cranks on my bike for a total of 2 days before they broke. get saint cranks 08 or 09 they come with built-in bb- if you got extra dough. and look at the profile cranks, theyre sick
http://www.profileracing.com/products_cranks.php


----------



## HirscH (Sep 23, 2008)

slevin2313 said:


> i just ordered a 08 por xl steelhead with outlaws and i am doing a complete build and looking for some good cranks and BB?? you guys have any good suggestions?


SAINT 1st gen, I gots mine off ebay with bb an bash gard for 71 bucks, look on ebay


----------



## slevin2313 (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for the help i will def look into getting some...what size BB would i need on my 08 steelhead


----------



## slevin2313 (Feb 18, 2009)

one more question...i was thinking of running this as a SS is that a good idea or or would you rather run it geared.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

If you look at outboard bearing cranks you'll need one to fit a 68/73mm BB. Or a 50mm chainline.

I would rather run it SS.


----------



## HirscH (Sep 23, 2008)

here is a pic of my 05 steelhead most of the stuff i had. I think i spent 325 bucks on the hole build

saint crank set 
mtr bash gard 
blackspire 34 tooth.
kore stem an bars.
xt rim brakes rear an lever.
Deore mega 9 shifter
lx RD
shram 8.0 rear cog
CC s1 head set
bontrager race switchblade
rim set mavic? lx hubs? hahaha


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

slevin2313 said:


> one more question...i was thinking of running this as a SS is that a good idea or or would you rather run it geared.


Singlespeed for sure. I'm running 34 -- 16 gearing on my steelhead and it works perfect for me. Definitely don't miss my gears at all.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

can you really fit a 26 inch wheel in the rear?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

nuck_chorris said:


> can you really fit a 26 inch wheel in the rear?


Yes. It's made for 26 inch wheels.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Yes. It's made for 26 inch wheels.


thanks because im looking to buy one


----------



## hucker1960 (Sep 30, 2008)

sry to bring back the old forum, but i love my bike


----------



## allsk8sno (Apr 9, 2005)

mine i need to update my pics, i have my build pretty much done, with BB7's (front as well but i might pull it)

i never did get a chance to ride it though, life got in the way so i've just ridden it around my street some, feels nice but the fork needs tuning...now if winter would end i could hit some trails...


----------



## Azonicos (Dec 9, 2008)

i want to bye the eliminator rim . it's good?


----------



## mariosjsk8 (Dec 2, 2007)

Damn! these are sick. I want to get one to replace my SE. I have DJ Flyer long version so the top tube is 23.5". I am a little guy so it's hard to throw around. The pro on these is 21.75 and seems better. The 07 is dirt cheap on pricepoint.....should I pay more to get the 08???


----------



## allsk8sno (Apr 9, 2005)

the 08 has much better but its up to you, i found the 08 on ebay for 190 shipped


----------



## dpeterson64 (May 31, 2008)

*What size rear axel will fit 08 Steelhead frame?*

I am planning to build a wheelset for an 08 Steelhead frame and am unsure of the axel diameter that will fit the drop outs. 14mm, 12mm, 10mm?
I am considering a DMR revolver 6 pawl hub 135mm rear spacing, and would like to get the 14mm axel, but not sure if it will fit. Any help is appreciated. DP


----------



## chain_slap (Aug 28, 2008)

My 2007 dropouts are 10mm, there is enough meat left to open them up.


----------



## dpeterson64 (May 31, 2008)

Thanks, I guess it make sense, since the frame is designed to work for a geared setup as well. I will probably open them up enough for the 14mm axel. Frame hasn't arrived yet and wanted to get a wheelset built up. DP


----------



## chain_slap (Aug 28, 2008)

After getting out the calipers the bottom half of the dropout is 12mm high and the top half of the dropout is 17mm high. Maybe you would want to take more meat from the top than the bottom or just take out enough for the distance you want the wheel to set in, unless your slamming the wheel in there.


----------



## dpeterson64 (May 31, 2008)

Thanks CS, I guess the next thing to be concerned about with that approach would the disc brake mounts? Not sure if there will be enough room to remove the wheel easily if the axle is mounted higher? I am still waiting for the frame to be shipped so I don't have anything to reference yet.

Q: What are most people using for a single speed hub? (if not 14mm?) I do have a new 10mm quick release, but it seems much more suited to XC riding that dirt jumping.

Thanks again for your help, DP


----------



## chain_slap (Aug 28, 2008)

The disk brake mounts are adjustable. DMR and NS bikes both make SS hubs that bolt on in 10mm form. I am running a DMR Revolver 8/9 speed bolt on hub. I would shoot some detailed pictures, but their at the LBS getting laced up.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

here is how mine currently sits after heavy modification and painting:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

here she is waiting on a new wheelset. seattube has been chopped down to almost nothing. all but 2 cable stops have been removed. iscg mounts are gone.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

saturnine said:


> .


what kinda spacer is that on the hub?
is that just a single speed hub or something?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

EDizzleVR6 said:


> what kinda spacer is that on the hub?
> is that just a single speed hub or something?


1.5" carbon headset spacers on top of regular spacers on a 9-speed hub.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

all done: http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5995312&postcount=1630


----------



## island_crab (Apr 7, 2009)

worked on piecing this together for the last 6 months or so.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

*OK, another build to drag this post on....*

Pieced together w/ mostly used parts
About 33.3 lbs

Specs: Eastern BMX cranks, SNAFU sealed Mag Pedals, KHE Geisha disc Freecoaster hub, Rhinolite Rims, Odyssey MDS sprocket w/ inner bashguard, Primo Cyclone rear cog guard, old MZ Comp fork, cheap Dimension stem, cheap Easton bars, random Avid and Hayes disc brake components, Holy Rollers 2.2, Shadow Conspiracy seat, Race Face seat post.
25:11 gearing

Left to do today: Grid the 9t rear cog guard a couple more mms to clear the 11t driver and put my sweet Johnny Cash sticker on the stearing tube.


----------

